
Show HN: A feedback platform that matches startups with experts -demo - ned7
https://demo.vinko.io/signup
======
DAAli
It would be more informative to submit a landing page instead of a signup
page.

~~~
ned7
Yes I agree, thanks for the suggestion.

Link: [https://vinko.io/](https://vinko.io/)

